# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Lui e le Stelle - Italisht ...

## Drini-&-Etnik

Sei affamato ?!
allunga le braccia
stacca le stelle 
dal cielo assonnato,
e assaporati il gustoso
sangue blu.

Se vedi la luna 
piangere nellabbandono
lavati le mani,
e di, alle stelle in nero vestite;
grazie della cena servita,
asciugandoti le mani nella giacca
in blu colorita,
àugura alle stelle
lunga vita.

----------


## Drini-&-Etnik

Po ju jap nje ndihme te vogel qe te kuptoni poezine ,,,

Ai - Interesaxhiu
Yjet - Miqte
Pergjumja - Mirebesimi
Gjaku Blu - Perfaqeson Fisnikerine
Larja e duarve ne Lote - Mungese Pendimi
Fshirja e duarve ne xhaketen e gjakosur - Mungese ndergjegje
Urimi "jete te gjate" -  fjlalet dhe veprat jane faqet e ndryshme te se njejtes medalje

Tani besoj se kuptohet kush eshte ky krimineli qe vret yjet e pergjumura te qiellit

----------


## Diesel Industry

Une e pashe thjesht me kendveshtrim romantik....mu duk me e bukur sesa po ti fus moralin brenda..    Me pelqeu.

----------

